

HTML5 Elements Quiz - binarydreams
http://thehtml5quiz.com/

======
motn
I like it! One way you could improve it is to link to the relevant W3C docs
for each tag that the user had missed.

------
omgmog
I dislike that it auto submits without pressing return, initially caused some
confusion,

e.g. typing "body" and it submits on "b", so then you're left typing "ody"
which isn't a tag.

would be better to be like "b" <return> "body" <return>, etc.

------
binarydreams
I completely agree with you guys, but hey, i am not the creator of this
website.

Just found this link and thought would share as it is pure fun.

